# Colt .357 w/K S/N



## Fropaw (Dec 13, 2011)

I just inherited a Colt .357 Python with an 8" barrel, vented rib. The S/N is Kxxx84. The gun is in about 90% condition. I'd like to know the approximate value and approximate dat of manufacture. What does the letter "K" designate. I have researched several books and cannot find this. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Doug


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Fropaw said:


> I just inherited a Colt .357 Python with an 8" barrel, vented rib. The S/N is Kxxx84. The gun is in about 90% condition. I'd like to know the approximate value and approximate dat of manufacture. What does the letter "K" designate. I have researched several books and cannot find this. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Doug


Colt made a Kodiak model with, I believe, a vented barrel. Perhaps that is it. I thought it had a 6" barrel though.


----------



## Fropaw (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help! Doug


----------

